# Solved: New YouTube Embed Code Not Working



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

You Tube no longer offers the old embed code as an option and the new code doesn't work on my church web site as far as I can tell. Is there a solution to this problem?

For example, how can I get this to display or convert it to display?






Thanks.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure quite what you're complaining about 
I've temporarily embedded the same video to my own website with the following code:


```
[URL=http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/328z5QwT--Q?rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/328z5QwT--Q?rel=0[/URL]
```
It seems to work fine.


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

Well, I don't understand either.

Here's the page on the site: http://stpauls-uxbridge.ca/Photos.htm

Previously, we have just posted the old code under Video of the Week and it would display fine. Now, nothing.

Guess you can see the coding without me posting it here. If not, let me know.

Tried taking the old coding format from another page on which there is a vid still using the old You Tube coding. Substituted the URL and dimensions. In that case, part of the coding displayed, not the vid.

Any help you can give will be appreciated.

Inherited this site from someone who left our church and have just been maintaining it, novice that I am, by copying and adjusting old coding and trial and error but this one has me stumped.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

BTW, I have tried to view in Chrome, my usual browser, and IE. Nada.

I wonder if my Shockwave is not working. Recently, I received a message asking to d/l a Java update. Does that have something to do with Shockwave? I tried to update but it didn't work for some reason.

Just wondering.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it isn't the embed code that is wrong 
it is you missing a closing

your code is

*VIDEO OF THE WEEK

</P






try putting the iframe inside the

tags not outside, that has the effect of making it invisible*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can get away with just closing the last

tag above the iframe & that will work


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

Thanks a million, dvk01! 

Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is no bother
we all miss the simple things and it is so easy to lose an > off a tag when copying & pasting, I have done it loads of times & tore my hair out in frustration looking for the reason why it wouldn't display


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

As a tip for the future, it's worth running your code through the W3C validator. 
That's a good first check for coding errors such as missing tags.


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

Will do. Thanks Ent.


----------

